

Have idea, need help - stromeyer3

I have an amazing idea that nobody has thought of - in hindsight it would be as obvious as putting wheels on a suitcase. But I have no background in programming. Do you suggest I learn to code so I can create a prototype myself or find someone to partner with?
======
helen842000
If it's an idea that is seemingly obvious then perhaps the tech already exists
across several applications and it would take little programming to bring it
together.

You should do as much as you can before even considering coding.

Imagine you were about to pass this project off to be brought to life - either
by a co-founder or to a hired developer. What details or documentation would
you provide them with? Create that now.

Decide on the core functions, sketch it out, write the copy/wording, decide
where you will pull data from, what data from the user needs to be stored and
passed from page to page.

Look at what people are currently using to solve this issue and why it's like
that. Research pricing points and customer concerns.

Strip the idea down further and further until you are confident all that is
left is pure coding. You could even step through the application in plain
English - then it's just really the syntax that's left for the developer to
execute.

There are 3 reasons why doing all of the above is a good thing.

1) The project remains undoubtedly your idea. You've done the thinking, the
planning and it has your vision running through it.

2)Your effort in your own idea gives others more confidence in it, e.g by
showing how far you've come on your own makes it more likely you'll find a co-
founder willing to jump in. In the case of hiring a developer, you cut the
cost back ten fold by doing this, you show you're easy to work with, decisive
and you explain exactly what you want and don't expect them to think for you.

3) If you really wanted to build it, you wouldn't let lack of coding skills
stop you. Doing all of the 'paper' development makes you consider if you
really are the right person to execute on this idea. We put a very high value
on our own time and if we can't convince ourselves to put effort in, then how
will we ever convince a co-founder to join or a customer to buy. Remember,
we're not always the right person to execute our own ideas. If you are
motivated to do all of the above, it gives you a better understanding of how
to run the business once the tech is built.

Some of the best hacks out there are merging existing technologies, no point
reinventing the wheel - use what's already proven. It's an efficient process.

------
wanghq
Googled for you.

"I have a great idea. What do I need to do to get my invention on the market?"
[http://www.bpmlegal.com/pletter.html](http://www.bpmlegal.com/pletter.html)

------
EternalFury
I feel like saying this: Ideas are a dime a dozen. It's execution that
matters.

But, I feel this would be harsh, even though it's true. So, instead, I'll ask
you this: Who is going to pay for the product or service your idea will lead
to?

------
Kluny
Tell us what the idea is and maybe you'll get an answer. Nobody cares
otherwise.

------
infogaufire
Whenever lightening strikes you with a new idea. Same lightening hits 100
others in different parts of the world with same idea #realstory
#universalfact

~~~
stromeyer3
Ok thank you for taking the time to reply. I was just wondering if I should
find someone to work with or focus on learning programming so I could make a
prototype myself - just not sure where to start

~~~
infogaufire
Learn programming to make a prototype. I recently hired a girl programmer who
learnt programming by herself in just 10 weeks and built really good product
while learning programming.

~~~
smartwater
I highly doubt it.

